# Four boys in Canton MI; URGENT!!



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

This came across my feed today: "RASA can NOT take these 3 adult boys and the owner has threatened to let loose within the next 10 days if a home can not be found, they are around Canton, MI. We are full, and can not take the boys in. If anyone is interested in adopting these boys, send us an email at www.rasarescue.org and we will put you in touch with the owners friend."

I am in no position to take any in but I have to share here in hopes that someone can help. Please, spread the word! Here's the photos that came with the info; they're beautiful boys, they don't deserve to be loosed in the wild!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh gosh, please someone help. I wish I could


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Someone please for the love of God rescue these poor babies


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

We have good news! Carrie Dunn, the founder of Yale Road Adoptables, said: "Owner has agreed to bring these boys to Yale Road at the end of this week, and a forever home has been lined up, but she has stopped responding to emails. Keep your fingers crossed for these little ones."

Hopefully these guys will be out of that situation within the next few days!

We've also found out that these boys have already found a forever home; but Yale Road Adoptables is still there if that doesn't work out.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh thank God!!


----------

